

Cool Arduino Hack to image thousands of floppy disks  - ekianjo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5lkxSY7QsI

======
ekianjo
More details in this blogspot on why and how he did it:
[http://dwellertech.blogspot.jp/2012/02/converting-all-my-
ami...](http://dwellertech.blogspot.jp/2012/02/converting-all-my-amiga-
disks.html)

